# Mounting trolling motor to kayak



## cwillia35 (Oct 15, 2010)

I was wondering if any fellow OGFers have mounted a trolling motor onto there kayak? I am currently kicking around the idea but dont want to commit to buying it until my plan is fool proof.

I own a WS tarpon 120, looking to get a motor guide varimaxx transom mount motor threw together these sketches the otherday while internet was down









Basically have 2x4's coming off a milk crate.

I would like to be able to still paddle so I feel being able to fold it over like the right hand pic is a must. I already have a rudder on the back so that takes away another possible way to mount.

I feel like the way I have drawn in up will work fine just looking for others input/ ideas about how to make it better. thanks


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

lakes or rivers, I would think lots of balance issues. I got a 14 canoe and the troller can make it kinda tripy, think you not gain much speed as you think, In a kayak I think with the right paddle you will go fast enuff, looks like more hassle than it could be worth.

that being said go for it!!!!
I'm gonna try to put a steering wheel in a canoe for my trolling motor, build a big box for the crap that you bring, and not tip over, good luck ether way dude.

I would try to mount a little more to center maybe where kayak starts to taper towards center. can you reach front of kayak sitting down, ever think about the front.

I have been outpaddled In my troller canoe vs kayak paddler I would save some money or if I had a butload of cash put you a side imager fish finder on that sucker.


----------



## cwillia35 (Oct 15, 2010)

I plan on using it mostly for inland stuff resevoirs, east harbor etc for bass, During the summer My brother and I will venture as far as 3+ miles out in erie to chase after those walleyes though.
I think by mounting the battery on the opposite side I can eliminate most of the balance issue. I'm not trying to make my kayak faster, I mostly want it for when I do get to a spot I can turn it on and fish and not have to constantly grab for the paddle to correct my drift since I am at the mercy of the wind. I just think instead of spending half my time manuevering I would be able to spend it fishing. 

I also think it would come in handy when trying to troll for the walleyes also won't have to worry about smacking my lines with my paddle when I try to troll. But a gps/side imaging would be a nice upgrade to my pirahna max and garmin etrex


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't know if you can see my mount on the pic in the other thread, it is tubular steel and wood mount, directly behind yak.
If you mount on the side, design and mount outriggers as well, for stability and it'll let you stand up and increase capacity, win win.
LMJ


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is a cool way to do it!

http://www.bassyaks.com/


----------



## OIM (Feb 19, 2011)

I would take a look at this motor. I know it not the cheapest but it is made just for kayaks.
http://www.torqeedo.com/us/sn/image-library/videos/ultralight.html


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

OIM said:


> I would take a look at this motor. I know it not the cheapest but it is made just for kayaks.
> http://www.torqeedo.com/us/sn/image-library/videos/ultralight.html


Wow. Awesome unit. Wish they had something afordable without the gps or Li-ion battery.


----------



## tw1nny03 (Oct 12, 2011)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> I don't know if you can see my mount on the pic in the other thread, it is tubular steel and wood mount, directly behind yak.
> If you mount on the side, design and mount outriggers as well, for stability and it'll let you stand up and increase capacity, win win.
> LMJ


Hi, I was wondering if you would happen to have up close pics of how your trolling motor bracket works? I have a perception search 15 and I would like to put a trolling motor on it. 

Does you mount has the ability to lift up the motor in shallow water? 

Also, where I can get or make a mount like yours?

Thank you,

Twin


----------

